# Peja



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> DALLAS (AP)—Peja Stojakovic(notes) used to pile up points against the Dallas Mavericks. Now they’re eager to see what he can do for them.
> 
> Dallas signed Stojakovic off waivers on Monday in a bid to replace some of the scoring punch lost when Caron Butler(notes) went down with a season-ending injury.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AlClYM13B5PFs0rQb6xWuiG8vLYF?slug=ap-mavericks-stojakovic

What do people expect of him? I sort of see him as a Tim Thomas replacement - or someone who will eventually take Brian Cardinal's minutes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Peja actually played well for the Hornets early in the season, but that was a good while ago and he got dinged in Toronto. He can still get his shot off. People don't realize it, but the guy is close to 7' tall and he has a really high release. Still I'd rather have Mrs. Peja


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Dirk and Peja are suck similar plays at the forward position just stand and shoot over your opponent they are almost 7 footers who release over their opponents heads.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure how and where he will fit in.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

My rationale is this : 

Currently w/ Kidd Deshawn Sasha Dirk Tyson, there is only one scorer in the starting lineup, and you aren't going to be a contending team w/ that.

Considering he's similar to Dirk, you can't really start Peja. Not only that, but he's not going to be in game shape. If you start Marion, you can bring Peja off the bench, but you really haven't addressed the need for a second scorer in the starting lineup. 

However, if/when Roddy comes back completely healthy (supposedly in two weeks), you can start Roddy at SG (though I doubt he starts immediately) and Marion at SF. Roddy would provide the dribble penetration while Marion does a lot of the hustle plays and cutting. Then you bring Terry and Peja off the bench as the offensive punch.


----------



## KevinLove (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure what to think of Peja with Dallas. I feel like he is washed up, but maybe he can be useful when given a few minutes.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Noone knows what he's going to look like coming back. Given that he was brought in fairly primarily as shooter it's hard to believe he can't just do that in spot minutes. It'll be interesting to see


----------

